# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  eyes-open sleep

## musicman

how do you train yourself to fall asleep with your eyes open, is it healthy, and what is it useful for?

----------


## Jdeadevil

That's like trying to fall asleep, but you're standing in a shower and you're nude, and the shower is still on and you're standing up, while it's freezing cold!

Personally, it's not something I want to do.

----------


## Nefarious

I really dont think its healthy, in fact I think it can damage you eye sight.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Staring Contests can hurt, specially if you go into Sleep Parylasis, Lol. Although I don't really know much about it.

----------


## thegnome54

Your eyes need constant moisturization to stay healthy.  Usually, during the day you blink whenever a wash is needed.  I'm not sure whether or not you blink when you're asleep with your eyes open, but if you don't I would NOT recommend doing it.

If you really want to learn, just clip your eyelids open while you sleep so you _can't_ shut them, haha.  I don't know if you want to go that far, but I've definitely pulled open people's eyelids while they slept before and they didn't wake up.  Maybe get a friend to open your eyes for you while you're asleep and see if they'll stay that way. 

I don't know why you'd want to, though.

----------


## Kromoh

actually, the eyelids muscle is static: you do not force them to stay (fully) open or closed. It's just like moving your head: you use you muscles to move it, but once it's moved, it can stay still (in a limited angle of course).

You can fall asleep with your eyes open: just keep them that way, as long as they are comfortable.


thegnome said it right: I do not know if you blink while asleep, and the answer is probably NOT. There would be no reason for us to close our eyes while asleep if we could/had the habit of blinking. I could still be wrong anyway.

----------


## musicman

thnx for all the feedback.  Yeah i didn't think it was healthy for you, i just wanted to learn something about it

----------


## durza2016

I'm very good at lucid dreaming and I have 20/20 vision. Athough I am color blind. Sleeping with your eyes open is fine. It's healthy athough I would not try sleeping with my eyes open if i were you because it's kinda of hard to swicth to. I mean I can't sleep with my eyes closed.

That's how i get lucid dreams, I wake up at six, go to sleep with my eyes open towards my window. Then the sun will wake me up in my dream.

It's healthy, but i think it wouyld be hard for you to adjust to it.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Won't it help with dreaming? Like if someone walks infront of you it will be like: Woah! - My mum's cat sleeps with her eyes open!  ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

Well, it shouldn't be really unhealthy. After all we can really stay for extended periods with our eyes open. Our body will adjust to not blinking. But for example if you are gonna sleep somewhere other than your house, then the difference in humidity/temperature/mites could cause your sleep to be a bit discomforting.

----------


## Sec

My cousin's friend does this naturally. It's kinda freaky but I don't think it's doing him any harm. He blinks normally so dry eyes isn't a problem. He says it's like your sense of hearing when you sleep, it just turns off untill you wake up sort of thing so I don't see any use in it. Other than freaking people out :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

> ... I don't see any use in it. Other than freaking people out




That's the idea xD

----------


## rosie's piece

In childhood, I didn't sleep with my eyes open that often. I knew that I could though because my younger brother would tell me I did. In high school I was always so tired, so I tried sleeping in class with my eyes open, and it worked. I didn't do this normally though. Now at 22, it happens regularly and I have no control over it. I fall asleep with my eyes closed (when I try) and in the morning I know that they've been open the whole night because they're dried out and it feels like I've just pulled an all-nighter studying. For the past year or two I've been waking up with dry eyes everyday that make the day irritating. On top of that, everyone who sees me sleeping gets freaked out by it and wakes me up from my sleep to end their discomfort. 

I'm also a lucid dreamer. I've been that way since I was child. I used to have horrible nightmares, but I realized that every time I feared something bad would happen, it would usually happen the exact way that I feared it would. With this, I took control of the situation. In my dreams, if things weren't going the way I wanted it to, I would think my way out of it and things would turn out good. Sometimes if I was too frightened to change the events, I just told myself to wake up because it was obviously a dream. 

Nowadays, I don't dream at all. If I do, it's related to what's going in the real world around me, and quite frankly it's boring because I know nothing adventurous will happen. It's like living the day in your sleep. Exactly the way it would go. Do you know how confusing that is to wake up thinking the day is done? What a disappointment it is that you haven't already gotten ready to go out of the house for the day? ...And then you actually have to go through the routine so soon after thinking you've already done it.

I think that the sleeping with eyes open thing is hazardous to my health because I feel like a zombie when I wake up. I don't get real rest. I'm trying to find ways to prevent it. It may be fun to learn so you can freak out friends, but how do you know you can stop it once you start it?

----------


## one3rd

I sleep with my eyes open.  I always have, so I'm told, since I was a baby.  It sent me into what I guess was a WILD once at boot camp.  I was sitting in a class, and I blacked out for a minute.  I could still hear the instructor's voice.  Next thing I knew I saw everyone, but they all had colored glows around them.  Then I snapped out of it.  I was lucky I didn't get caught sleeping.

----------


## Jules2007

> I sleep with my eyes open. I always have, so I'm told, since I was a baby. It sent me into what I guess was a WILD once at boot camp. I was sitting in a class, and I blacked out for a minute. I could still hear the instructor's voice. Next thing I knew I saw everyone, but they all had colored glows around them. Then I snapped out of it. I was lucky I didn't get caught sleeping.



Actually that sounds more like you were viewing people's aura's-probably as a result of you being really relaxed, I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like-if you believe in that stuff of course  ::lol::

----------


## one3rd

> Actually that sounds more like you were viewing people's aura's-probably as a result of you being really relaxed, I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like-if you believe in that stuff of course



I do actually believe in that.  If you know more about it PM me.  I'd love to learn more.

----------


## ray

i occasionally wake up with my eyes open so i know i sleep with them open but i always fall asleep with them closed so they must open sometime when i am asleep.

----------


## cornflakegirl3301

My dog falls asleep with his eyes mostly open a lot of the time, and he doesnt blink. I try to close them for him because the thought of a dried out dog eyeball is kinda gross, but he seems fine. He does this 90&#37; of the time that he is sleeping (including naps).  The glands that produce secretions in your eye do not depend on the lid shutting, but you will have watery eyes.

----------


## aceofspades

so how do u train youself to do it. I wouldn't mind sleeping with my eyes open. Sounds like it could be pretty sweet since i havce the ability to fall asleep regardless of my enviorment. So falling asleep with my opens during a boring class or during a seminar or dumb educational film would be quite rewarding.

----------

